# Stihl MS250 Selector switch wont go into "Off" Position



## SKIN052 (Aug 29, 2010)

Had my little saw up to the cabin this weekend and when I was done with it for the day I pop the cover off and cleaned out the Air filter and checked the plug, etc. But after putting the cover back on I can't seem to get the switch to stay in the off position, have to flood it to get it to stop. I know this is a simple fix but it has me confused at the moment, any ideas?


----------



## ANeat (Aug 29, 2010)

Pull the filter back off, I think you should be able to see the switch.  The cover or filter could be on a little crooked


----------



## SKIN052 (Aug 29, 2010)

ANeat said:
			
		

> Pull the filter back off, I think you should be able to see the switch.  The cover or filter could be on a little crooked


Nope, no go. I took a few pics but they did not turn out too well. Will try to upload them tomorrow.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you drop the switch down to 1/2 choke before you pulled the cover? I don't have mine in front of me, but I know the lever has to go down a bit before you remove and then install the cover.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Aug 30, 2010)

I did the same thing with my 170 while taking the carb off. There is a small flat piece of metal that does 2 things. First of all it is the spring and detent for the different selector positions, 2nd of all it is what shorts out the ignition when in the off position.

What happened with mine was somehow, while removing or installing the carb I had slightly bent this piece of metal and it began binding so that it wouldn't go into the off position. Take the cover off and look at the piece of metal and you try to put it in the off position. Is the metal binding up on one of the detents in the selector and trying to bend rather than jump to the next position? If so, it just needs to be slightly bent back into position (which way to bend it should be obvious).

The worst part about the design IIRC, is once it starts to "hang up" any addition pressure you put on it makes the bend worse and makes the problem worse.


----------



## fjord (Aug 30, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> I did the same thing with my 170 while taking the carb off. There is a small flat piece of metal that does 2 things. First of all it is the spring and detent for the different selector positions, 2nd of all it is what shorts out the ignition when in the off position.
> 
> What happened with mine was somehow, while removing or installing the carb I had slightly bent this piece of metal and it began binding so that it wouldn't go into the off position. Take the cover off and look at the piece of metal and you try to put it in the off position. Is the metal binding up on one of the detents in the selector and trying to bend rather than jump to the next position? If so, it just needs to be slightly bent back into position (which way to bend it should be obvious).
> 
> The worst part about the design IIRC, is once it starts to "hang up" any addition pressure you put on it makes the bend worse and makes the problem worse.



Good stuff. Also, check the tiny tiny "ground wire" that Stihl clamps into that metal "detent". In long, hard use over years it tends to slip off so that when you try to shut down there's no ground. Common on smaller saws like 250 and 009 Stihls. If you have a multimeter, check the contacts on the main switch.


----------



## SKIN052 (Aug 31, 2010)

Skier76 - No I did not, lesson learned. I actually knew that but for what ever reason forgot to on this occasion.

CountryBoy19 - Bingo, the little flat metal piece had somehow slipped underneath the selector switch. It did not bend but while trying to gently put it back into position, the selector switch and choke arm came apart in my hand. After my initial anger subdued, it actually made everything much easier to go back together, popularly. We have a similar saw at work, 270 i believe. I took the cover off of it today and figured out the flat bars correct position.
Fjord - Good to know, I ma handy with a multi-meter and will have to remember that little tidbit of info.

I also took before and after pics but cant cant seem to find the stupid little cable that connect to my laptop, maybe later. Thanks everyone.


----------



## SKIN052 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quality of the pics are not good, sorry.

Flat bar in wrong position. Hard to see but it is directly under where it should be it is under the end of that gray wire, underneath the throttle switch.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted out. I've always thought it was an odd design with regards to moving the choke to remove the air filter cover. But it's German...and I've owned and continue to own German vehicles. So some "quirky" engineering is just par for the course.  :lol:


----------

